# Saturday night Walleye tourneys- Huron/Vermilion area



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

The WBSA is going to host a weekly series of Saturday night Walleye competitions starting next Saturday night (Nov 6)until ice up (hopefully mid December or later). $20 per boat sign ups will be at Cranberry Creek Marina (419-433-3932)and Den's Sportsmans Outpost (888-855-9032) in Vermilion, each Saturday until they close (5-6PM). Early sign up will be available at each location. You can start fishing from the launch of your choice at 4PM with a weigh in at Cranberry Creek at Midnite (Don't be late!) Fish caught while launching from Cranberry will qualify for a $100 monthly prize for big fish. Bring your fish to the weigh in by vehicle if you launch elsewhere. 

This will be an open tourney format with Ohio fishing law as rules. Weather conditions will be monitored closely and tourneys may be cancelled at anytime. Hopefully we can get a few in.

DETAILS:
Must be inside Cranberry Marina at 12:00AM whether by boat or vehicle. 
5 fish limit at the scales. Fish can be kept in coolers.
Winner take all (100% payback). 

Questions can be asked here or by email: [email protected] or by attending our Meeting on Nov. 2nd, 7PM at the IAB in Sandusky. Visit our website for directions www.wbsa.us


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Pier fishermen are wanting to join in the fun so instead of teams of boats we will be making it up of teams up to 4 people. 

It also means that if the wind is howling Saturday out of the south like they say it will that I'll be joining in on the pier action too.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

7 teams showed up and fished in spite of a 6-8 foot wave forecast. 

Boy were the forecasters wrong!  

Warm temps, light wind and calm seas made for an enjoyable night on the water. It was a slow bite but the team of Sibert, Sibert and Davidson won it and $140.00 with 5 fish weighing over 30 pounds with a big fish of 9+. The team of Joe Rini and his 7 year old son had a second with 28+ pounds and yours truly was 3rd with 20+. 

These shootouts will happen every Saturday night until we can't go anymore because of ice so come on over and join in.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Marc:
Glad to see your getting people to fish. I will say your a gutzy group to hit the water when it's 40 degrees or lower. Good luck to you all.


----------

